# Anlock fürs wettangeln....



## Fliegenfischer95 (9. April 2010)

Hallo#h


Ich bin am 2mai beim wettangeln an einem stehendem see.

ich suche eine futtermischung fürs feedern die sich gut abhebt von dem der anderen (iss ja logisch).

erlaubt sind 3 Liter Futter.

gewertet wirdt alles an Weissfisch barsch auch für die gibts extra punkte.

sry für rechtschreibfehler kann nicht anders


----------



## pfuitoifel (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

Hallo,
wenn du ein Futter wählst,das sich von allen anderen abhebt,dann kannst du Sternstunden erleben.Genauso kann es dir aber passieren,daß du eine riesengroße Enttäuschung erlebst.
Deshalb würde ich an deiner Stelle ein ganz normales Feeder-Fertigfutter kaufen und eine Flasche Maggi mitnehmen.
Das Maggi auf das gefüllte Futterkörbchen träufeln und auch einen Tropfen auf den Hakenköder.Wenn dann nichts beißt,dann hast du nicht das komplette Futter ruiniert,wische aber drauf stehen,dann kannste das Maggi auch direkt ins Futter mischen.
Wenn du mit zwei Ruten angelst,dann leg eine mit,die andere ohne Maggi aus,du wirst sehen,welches Futter besser lockt.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast,dann geh da schon vorher mal mit Maggifutter angeln und gewöhn die Fische dran.

Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil,
Manu


----------



## snorreausflake (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*



Fliegenfischer95 schrieb:


> Hallo#h
> 
> 
> Ich bin am 2mai beim wettangeln an einem stehendem see.
> ...


Hm dazu sollte man mal wissen was die anderen so fischen|rolleyes
Evtl. mal ein Futter wählen das sich gut vom UNtergrund abhebt, also bei dunklem Untergrund helles Futter und umgekehrt. Futter das beim gründeln der Fische schöne Wolken bildet ist oft auch nicht verkehrt und vielleicht auch mal ein herbes Futter nehmen wie immer nur das süße Zeug.
Schau mal nach X21 von LaSirene#h
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast jetzte schon an dem See zu fischen würd ich vorschlagen das du mal verschiedene Futtersorten kaufts und testest, klar beim "Wettkampf" sieht´s wieder ganz anders aus, aber so siehts mal was fisch bringt|supergri


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*



Fliegenfischer95 schrieb:


> Hallo#h
> 
> 
> Ich bin am 2mai beim wettangeln an einem stehendem see.
> ...



Ein Tipp:
Arbeite mit Wolkenbildung!
Füge deinem Futtermix wolkenbildende Zutaten hinzu.
Milchpulver macht ne langsam absinkende Wolke, nach dem Auftreffen des Futters auf die Wasseroberfläche. 
Fein vermahlener Rapskuchen erzeugt vom Grund aufsteigende Wolken.
Beide Zutaten in einem Futter erzeugen eine ziemlich lang anhaltente, regelrechte Wolkensäule am Angelplatz, die starke Lockwirkung hat, aber nicht sättigt.


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

Hi,
ich hatte gestern helles ( gelb ) Futter ,in 2 Stunden keinen Biss , ein Holländer 20 Meter neben mir hatte ganz dunkeles Futter , fast schon schwarz.
Der hatte in 2 Sunden vier Karpfen und unzählige Brassen gefangen .
Allerdings konnte ich nicht erkennen mit welchem Köder er geangelt hatte , er hat den Köder mit im oder am Kutterkorb eingedrückt.
Sah seltsam aus , war aber äusserst fängig.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hatte gestern helles ( gelb ) Futter ,in 2 Stunden keinen Biss , ein Holländer 20 Meter neben mir hatte ganz dunkeles Futter , fast schon schwarz.
> Der hatte in 2 Sunden vier Karpfen und unzählige Brassen gefangen .
> Allerdings konnte ich nicht erkennen mit welchem Köder er geangelt hatte , er hat den Köder mit im oder am Kutterkorb eingedrückt.
> ...




Haken mit am Futter?|kopfkrat

Hört sich nach der Methode(The Method) an:

http://members.chello.nl/tmarapengopie/themethod2.htm



#h#h#h


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

Hi,
ja , genau so sah das aus , sein Vorfach war nur ca. 20 cm und als er aus warf sah man unter dem Futterkorb nur eine Schlaufe .
Der beköderte Haken wurde in den Futterballen gedrückt, alledings ohne dieses PVA.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

Funktioniert echt gut die Methode.

Auch auf Brassen und Schleien. :q


#h#h#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich würde kein zu helles Futter nehmen, das lockt zwar viel Kleinzeug, aber die großen Fischen meiden solche Plätze oft - zumindest in den Baggerseen in unserer Gegend ist es so - erdfarbenes Futter der gleichen Geschmacksrichtung fängt besser als helles!
> ...



Es ist richtig, dass dunkles Futter besser fängt und helles, z.B. gelbes Futter auf viele Fische eher eine Scheuchwirkung hat.
Dennoch hat auch gelbes, sowie helles Futter überhaupt, seine Daseinsberechtigung.
Ich vertrete eher die Ansicht, dass gerade große Fische, wie Karpfen u. kapitale Brassen, gerne an gelbes Futter gehen u. je nach Wetter und Wasser(trüb oder klar), kann es ebenfalls Sinn machen, hell zu füttern.
Bei einem Wettfischen nehme ich allerdings auch eher stark abgedunkeltes Futter(rotbraun, schwarz) und bin durchaus auch stark daran interesssiert, kleine Fische zu locken, denn das Ziel ist es Futterneid zu erzeugen, der die Brummer anlockt u. überhaupt jeden Fisch an seinen Platz zu locken, den man locken kann, denn jedes Gramm zählt und fehlt der Konkurrenz.
Die Großen stürzen sich selten in das Getümmel am Futterplatz und meiden den Trubel, allerdings sind sie meist nicht weit weg, patroulieren an den Rändern des Futterplatz, wo man dann seinen Köder platzieren sollte.


----------



## snorreausflake (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Großen stürzen sich selten in das Getümmel am Futterplatz und meiden den Trubel, allerdings sind sie meist nicht weit weg, patroulieren an den Rändern des Futterplatz, wo man dann seinen Köder platzieren sollte.


Deswegen ist ja ein Futter das sich stark vom Untergrund abhebt nicht immer schlecht, die kleinen haben Angst und die großen die den Trubel net leiden können finden sich auf so nem Platz ein, so zumindest meine Erfahrung|rolleyes
Also Klasse statt Masse|supergri

Aber wie Matin auch schon schrieb, jeder hat da seine eigenen Erfahrungen, am besten selber mal schauen was am Hausgewässer gut läuft


----------



## Borg (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

Ich würde erstmal die Frage klären, wie der überwiegende Weißfischbestand in dem See ist und danach mein Futter ausrichten! 

Gibt es in dem See überwiegend Rotaugen, dann würde ich futtermäßig in die etwas "herbere" Richtung gehen. Gibt es überwiegend Brassen, wo dann auch die Chance auf was Größeres höher ist, dann in die süsslichere Richtung. Es wird ja nach Gewicht und nicht nach Stückzahl gewertet und mit Brassen erreichst Du i. d. R. mit geringer Stückzahl mehr Gewicht, als mit nem Eimer Rotaugen.

Als nächstes würde ich mich mit dem Gewässer an sich auseinandersetzen. Im Mai wird das Wasser noch keine Badetemperatur haben, was sich widerum auf den Stoffwechsel der Fische auswirkt. Bedeutet, dass Futter sollte noch nicht mit groben, sättigenden Partikel versetzt sein, weil sonst sind die Fische vom Anfüttern schon satt und Du guckst sparsam! Fische fressen bei niedrigen Wassertemperaturen im Normalfall wesentlich weniger, als bei hohen.

Würde auch auf jeden Fall ein paar unterschiedliche Dipps mitnehmen um etwas flexibler zu sein.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Dunraven (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*



Borg schrieb:


> Es wird ja nach Gewicht und nicht nach Stückzahl gewertet und mit Brassen erreichst Du i. d. R. mit geringer Stückzahl mehr Gewicht, als mit nem Eimer Rotaugen.




Wie kommst Du auf diese abenteuerliche Idee?
Davon hat er erstens nichts geschrieben, und zweitens steht da sogar das es Extrapunkte für Barsch gibt, das deutet ja deutlich darauf hin das es nicht nur um das Gewicht geht. 

Zum Futter, da Fliegenfischer95 ja nicht in Deutschland angelt (da hier ja Wettfischen verboten sind und er dann vermutlich eine Anzeige bekommen würde) gehe ich mal von Holland aus (wo Wettfischen ja erlaubt sind). Dort wird viel VdE Futter genommen, also würde ich das nicht unbedingt nutzen wenn Du Dich abheben willst. Auch würde ich helles Futter nehmen wenn Du es auf alles oder nichts versuchst. Die Begründung ist einfach, es lockt eher die großen Fische an und die kleinen meiden den hellen Platz auf dem ein Räuber sie leicht erkennen kann. Das Risiko ist dabei eben das man keine großen an den Platz bekommt. Wenn Du also auf Nr. sicher gehen willst, dann wäre eine mittlere Farbe besser.

Sollte es auf Brassen gehen und du willst Dich deutlich abheben, dann ist auch Erdbeeraroma eine interessante Möglichkeit. Da das eher eine Lockstoffrichtung für wärmere Tage ist werden viele es jetzt noch nicht nutzen. Das ist aber wieder so eine Flop oder Top Sache, wie bei jedem Versuch sich von den anderen deutlich zu unterscheiden. Von daher wäre der Vorschlag von pfuitoifel eine gute Möglichkeit sich abzuheben ohne gleich das komplette Futter am Ende in einer falschen Geschmacksrichtung zu haben. 

Ansonsten sind 3 Liter ja jetzt noch recht viel, gerade fürs Feedern. Da hättest Du also auch die Möglichkeit zweimal 1,5l zu nehmen. Eines in einer mittleren Farbe und normalem Aroma, und eines in Rot oder hell mit Erdbeer oder einem anderen Aroma das aus der Reihe fällt. Die 1,5l sollten normal reichen und Du kannst dann immer noch wechseln wenn eines ganz ausfällt.


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

also ich war noch nie an dem see der iss glaubich auch nur fürs wettangeln dar.

Der gewässerwart meinte es sind große brassen drinn ;D



was ich jetze so mitnehmen kann iss:

Dunkles futter 
Es soll möglichsts eine wolkenbildung enstehen
verschiedene dipps mitnehmen

und welche montage soll ich nehmen die mit diesers chlaufe oder nem anti tengel und wie lang muss das vorfach sein?

hat wer noch nen köder tipp?

Und ganz wichtig weiss wer wie viel wasser auf 3 liter futter kommen?


----------



## Borg (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf diese abenteuerliche Idee?
> Davon hat er erstens nichts geschrieben, und zweitens steht da sogar das es Extrapunkte für Barsch gibt, das deutet ja deutlich darauf hin das es nicht nur um das Gewicht geht.



Das ist ganz einfach, da bei den s. g. Wettangeln, die ich so kenne und von denen ich lese, nach Gewicht gwertet wird. Und auch Barsche bringen Gewicht auf die Waage . Von daher sind wir hier von abenteuerlich ganz weit weg! 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Ralle2609 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

ich würde dir zu einer schlaufenmontage raten... denn diese ist deutlich verwicklungsfreier und du hast eine sensiblere bissanzeige

mit dem wasser kann keiner pauschal sagen da du ja immerhin in jeder mischungen zutaten drin ahst die unterschiedlich viel wasser aufnehmen

ich machs immer so ich muss mit der hand eine kugel pressen können  wenn ich in der mitte mit dem daumen drauf drücke muss sie wieder zerfallen


und ich würde das futter an deiner stelle vorher sieben denn dadurch hast du eine viel bessere wolkenbildung und sättigst die fische nicht so stark =)


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

Danke schön ralle ;D

und vorfachlänge?


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

also kann ich ruhig packungshaken nehmen vonner qualität nichts anderes als selbstgebunden?


----------



## Dunraven (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*



Borg schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach, da bei den s. g. Wettangeln, die ich so kenne und von denen ich lese, nach Gewicht gwertet wird. Und auch Barsche bringen Gewicht auf die Waage . Von daher sind wir hier von abenteuerlich ganz weit weg!
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg



Naja aber Extrapunkte bedeutet schon mal sicher das es nicht nur auf das Gewicht ankommt. 

Ansonsten solltest Du dir mal Alternative Wertungen ansehen, z.B. gibt es da 1 Punkt pro Gramm + 100 Punkte pro Fisch. Kann echt nett sein diese Wertung. Ich hatte es auch einmal das ich bei einem Fischen im Niederländischen Grenzgebiet um Meppen richtig schöne Brassen und Schleien hatte, dazu noch ein paar kleine Rotaugen, was am Ende 7900g ergab. Als ich mich dann beim Essen umhörte merkte ich schnell das es bei mir im Sektor kaum Brassenfänger gab, nur 4 andere hatten mehrere Brassen bekommen. Einer von den vier hatte 500g mehr wie ich. Ok der liegt also besser da. Hm wieviele Fische hast Du überhaupt fragte ich dann. Die Antwort war 5 Fische. Hm kurz gegrübelt, er hat 500g mehr, ich habe aber 11 Fische, das sind 600 Punkte mehr = vor ihm. 
Am Ende hatte einer noch über 15000 Punkte bekommen, aber es reichte für das zweitbeste Ergebnis.

Andere Möglichkeiten sind noch nur Punkte pro Fisch oder eine Punktwertung die die Fische nach Fangschwierigkeit oder Zielfisch einteilt. Also z.B. 100 Punkte für Rotaugen, 300 für Brassen, 500 für Barsche, ect. Da gibt es genug Möglichkeiten und einige haben da ihre ganz einen Ideen die es nur da gibt.

Das es bei dem Fischen von Fliegenfischer95 nicht nur um das Gewicht geht kann man auf jeden Fall aus den Extrapunkten für Barsche ablesen. Und damit sind wir eben an dem Punkt wo sich die Frage stellt, welche Tipps sind für ihn überhaupt sinnvoll? Lohnt es sich auf Brassen zu fischen wenn es nur um die Menge geht (jeder Fisch 100 Punkte, Sonderpunkte für Barsche). Lohnt es sich durch die Sonderpunkte evt. sogar gezielt auf Barsch zu gehen? Diese und andere Fragen sind für die Taktik ja auch wichtig.

Naja zum Futter, ich würde gegen eine Wolkenbildung stimmen. Begründung ist einfach. Der Köder liegt beim Feedern am Grund, da soll auch das Futter sein. Von daher würde ich die Wolken dosiert einsetzen. Die ersten 5 Körbe ein Futter das Wolken macht (auf gut deutsch etwas Anfutter in eine extra Wanne und da Milchpulver/Wolkenbildner/ect. rein). Danach auf normales Futter umstellen. Wenn nichts mehr geht kannst Du ja wieder das Wolkenfutter mit 1-3 Körben versuchen. So hast Du eine Lockwirkung aber die Fische eben auch beim Köder am Grund.

Für die Montage gibt es keine Alternative zur Schlaufe (wenn überhaupt, dann Seitenarm). "anti tengel" bedeutet mehr Widerstand beim Biss, denn bei einer Schlaufe ist das Ende mit dem Korb ca. 5 cm länger als das andere. Da siehst Du den Biss noch bevor er das Blei merkt. Bei einem Blei auf der Hauptschnur merkt er es früher.

Vorfachlänge würde ich 60-100cm mitnehmen. Fang mit ca. 75 cm an. Bekommst Du die Bisse nicht ist es zu kurz und du musst ein längeres Vorfach nehmen. Sitzt der Haken zu tief, dann ist es zu lang und du musst es kürzen. Die aus der Packung kannst Du ohne Probleme nehmen, der Haken muss aber eine geeignete Form haben und das Vorfach sollte lieber zu lang als zu kurz sein (ein 1m Vorfach kannst Du für den Anfang auf 75cm kürzen, aber ein zu kurzes Vorfach kannst Du schlecht verlängern). Es gibt genügend Hersteller die Fertigvorfächer mit 1m Länge anbieten. Dega z.B. und ich glaube auch Balzer, um nur mal zwei zu nennen die es bei vielen Händlern gibt. 

Zum Thema Köder Tipp, da kann ich nur den Tipp geben Vielfalt dabei zu haben. Mais oder teig ist evt. noch zu früh da es noch nicht so warm ist. Andererseits ist eine Dose Mais notfalls schnell zu öffnen und hält lange. Hauptsächlich würde ich aber auf Maden, Caster und kleine Würmer setzen. Maden sind universal, damit kannst Du gut anfangen. Gibt es nur kleine Fische kannst Du mit Würmern bzw. Wurm + Made die größeren ansprechen. Auch für Barsch ist Wurm nicht schlecht (Stichwort Extrapunkte). 

Bei den Ködern muss man probieren was am Platz ist und was die wollen. Sind kleine Fische da eher kleine Köder, sind kleine und große da kann ein größerer Köder wie Wurm oder Mais eben die kleineren davon abhalten vor den großen zu beißen. Da kann man vorher keine wirklichen Tipps geben, du musst einfach probieren was läuft. Beißt es nicht hast Du ja Zeit genug zu experimentieren bis Du etwas hast auf das es wieder beißt. Besser als starr mit einem Köder abwarten den die Fische gerade nicht wollen (Barsche am Platz, Mais am Haken z.B.).


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Vorfachlänge würde ich 60-100cm mitnehmen. Fang mit ca. 75 cm an. Bekommst Du die Bisse nicht ist es zu kurz und du musst ein längeres Vorfach nehmen.



Hi,
dann habe ich heute wieder etwas falsch gemacht :q
Ich habe heute ja auch mit Futterkorb auf Karpfen geangelt , mein Vorfach hatte ich aber bewusst ganz kurz gewählt , gerade mal 30 cm.
Macht mir irgendwie mehr Sinn , sobald der Karpfen den Köder nimmt und nur ein kleines Stück wegschwimmt hakt er sich selber.
Na ja , bei mir hats funktioniert , aber ich kann ja auch nur Glück gehabt haben 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

zum punkte system

wenn ich ne barsse von 950 gramm fange sind das 950 punkte und nen barsch der 300gramm wiegt sind das 300 punkte plus 100 extra punkte so meinte ich das ;D


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

achso jetzt also nen süßes dunkler futter holen für brassen ohne maden drinn?

also meine jtzt keine maden mehr hinzufügen


----------



## Andal (9. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

Am einfachsten und fürs Feedern bequemsten geht es mit einem guten Sortiment an Öhrhaken und einigen verschiedenen Spulen Vorfachschnur. Da rentiert sich auch das Aufbewahren von benutzten Vorfächern nicht mehr. Haken abschneiden und beim nächsten Einsatz neu binden. So hast du die Gewissheit eines neuen, knickfreien und unbeschädigten Vorfaches genau in der richtigen Länge.

Ein perfekter Feederhaken ist z.B. der Kamasan B983 Wide Gape Specialist. Da halten auch die kleinsten Eisen den größten Brassen sicher, was viele der oftmals sehr dünndrahtigen Plättchenhaken nicht packen. Dazu kommt, dass ich fertigen Knoten gegenüber sehr mißtrauisch bin; wer weiß schon, ob Frau Li Peng an dem Tag gut drauf war, als sie eben dieses Päckchen Vorfachhaken gebunden hat!?


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

@Andal genau so hab ich auch gedacht was iss wen die mal fehler mach wenn mir dann mal der knoten reist dann denk ich imemr ich häts besser gemacht oder wüste worans liegt .


----------



## A S K A R I (10. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

Die besten haken sind eindeutig die von GAMAKATSU !!!!
Beim futter nehm ich gern la sirene,das rouge(rotes futter für rotaugen)und das altbewährte futter x21 amorce!!! dort kommen dann noch plumm(ein sehr leichtes futter und perfekte wolkenbildung)und noch ein par additifs mit rein.das ganze dunkle ich noch mit cophra melasse ab, wenn den fischen das zu hell sein sollte, oder wenns nicht mehr beisst.
Im see fisch ich dann mit einer schlaufenmontage und nimm 25g futterkörbchen von browning.beim wettkampfangeln bei uns benutze ich die montage an der jenzi artini powerise multi-tool und angel mit der picker.als rolle benutze ich die red arc von spro.
ihr könnt sicher sein, dass das gut fängt. hab schon an fielen wettkämpfen teilgenommen.

mfg mark


----------



## A S K A R I (10. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

ne ne guckt euch doch mal so quali haken an, die machen richtig gute knoten !!!!!

wie schon oben geschrieben!!! GAMAKATSU !!!
sind zwar teuer,aber was solls-ca.3 euro iss ja nicht viel oder.........


----------



## Dunraven (10. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> dann habe ich heute wieder etwas falsch gemacht :q
> Ich habe heute ja auch mit Futterkorb auf Karpfen geangelt , mein Vorfach hatte ich aber bewusst ganz kurz gewählt , gerade mal 30 cm.



Stimmt, Du hast etwas falsch gemacht. Du hast eine ganz andere Methode verwendet als die um die es hier geht. Du hast mit "the Method" auf Karpfen gefischt, und das passt überhaupt nicht zum bisherigen Verlauf dieses Threads. Denn dafür passt so gut wie keine bisherige Empfehlung hier. Weder die Zielfische, noch das Futter das sich schon im Absinken mit Wolke löst, noch die Vorfachlänge und erst recht nicht die Schlaufenmethode. |kopfkrat

Es ist mir also echt Glück wie Du damit etwas durch selbsthaken gefangen hast wenn der Fisch noch die 35cm Schnur der Schlaufenmethode (damit es möglicht wenig Widerstand gibt) anziehen muss bis denn überhaupt der leichte Futterkorb vom Schlaufenende gestoppt wird und damit einen Widerstand zum selber haken bietet.  :m


----------



## da Poser (10. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*



> Die besten Haken sind  eindeutig die von GAMAKATSU !!!!


Woran machst du das fest?
Kannst du das irgendwie belegen?

Also ich finde Mustad, VMC, Drennan und Kamasan fertigen ebenfalls sehr gute Haken.
Das sind noch nicht mal die einzigen, selbst die deutsche Marke Balzer macht keine üblen Fertigvorfächer. (wie war das noch; der Prophet ist im eigenen Land nichts wert?)

Wirklich miese Fertigvorfächer sind mir bisher nur von "Dreamtackle" untergekommen. Die waren so stumpf das ich sie mit nem Belegnagel in die Maden treiben musste.

€dith sagt:


> Und ganz wichtig weiss wer wie viel wasser auf 3 liter futter kommen?


Feuchte nach und nach im mehreren Durchgängen, dabei empfiehlt es sich einen kleinen Teil des Futters nach dem ersten Durchfeuchten zur Seite zulegen.

Die Hauptmasse wird nachgefeuchtet und mit dem zurückgelegten Teil kann man nachregulieren wenn es mal zu nass geworden ist.

Schau dir mal das Video mit Willi Frosch an, ich finde er zeigt wunderbar wie wichtig die Konsistenz ist.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Brassenhunter#p/u/236/urFrV9YKniQ


----------



## Felipe95 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

Hallo alle zusammen !

Ich habe eine Frage zum Milchpulver im Grundfutter, welches ja anfangs im Threat erwähnt wurde.

Wie viel Milchpulver brauch ich denn ungefähr für 1kg Grundfutter um ne gute Wolke zu erzeugen ?

Gibt es verschiedene sorten oder sowas an Milchpulver ... nicht das ich was falsches kaufe !?

Vielen Dank im Voraus !

MfG Felix


----------



## Borg (21. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

Also bei meinem Händler gibt es nur eine Sorte Milchpulver und davon kaufe ich immer ne 2,5 kg Tüte. Ich mische etwa 10% der Gesamtfuttermenge an Milchpulver bei.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Felipe95 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*



Borg schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Händler gibt es nur eine Sorte Milchpulver und davon kaufe ich immer ne 2,5 kg Tüte. Ich mische etwa 10% der Gesamtfuttermenge an Milchpulver bei.
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg


 
ich dachte Milchpulver kauft man im Supermarkt !?

und du mischt von einer 2,5kg Milchpulvertüte 10% in 1kg Grundfutter !?

gruß felix


----------



## Ralle2609 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

er meint eher 1o prozent der futtermenge reichert er mit milchpulver an


----------



## Felipe95 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

also bei 1kg Grundfutter zu je 100g eine Packung Milchpulver ?

Ist das so richtig ?

Wie viel ist denn in so ner packung drin ? 
Habe noch nie Milchpulvergekauft !?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Felipe95 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

Ich glaube jetzt habe ichs versatnden was ihr meint !!!

Zu 1kg Grundfutter (100%) >>>> 100g Milchpulver (10%)

Ist das richtig so ?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Borg (21. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

Jo #6!

Wobei ich das bei mir eher mitm Messbecher als mit der Waage läuft und je nach Situation varriert. Ich finde bei etwa 10% die Wolkenbildung ganz OK, wobei die Bindefähigkeit nachlässt. Also grosser Lebendfutteranteil wird dann was schwierig, weil die Futterkugel nicht mehr gut zusammenhält und es sein kann, dass sie auffm Weg zum Ziel schon auseinanderfällt. In der Regel mache ich es so, dass ich 2x Futter vorbereite. Einen Teil versetze ich mit Milchpulver und werfe das als erstes ein um die Fische mit der Wolke anzulocken. Das Lebendfutter werfe ich dann mit der normalen Futtermischung aus. Funktioniert soweit eigentlich ganz gut. Ist aber wie gesagt, mein ganz persönliches Vorgehen und heisst nicht, dass dies das Ei des Columbus ist . Da hat jeder so sein eigenes "Rezept". Daher probiere ich in der Regel immer selber aus, denn was bei A super funktioniert, muss bei B nicht zwangsläufig auch zum Erfolg führen!

In meinem Paket sind 2,5 kg drin. Ob das auch mit den s. g. Kaffeeweißer aussm Supermarkt funktioniert, weiss ich leider nicht. Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Preismässig tut sich jedenfalls nicht viel, wenn ich mal den Kaffeeweißer von ALDI zum Vergleich ranziehe.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Felipe95 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

Hallo,

was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Kaffeeweißer und Milchpulver ?
Bekomme ich beides bei zB Rewe und wie unterscheide ich das im Laden !?
Nicht das ich was falsches kaufe !

Möchte das nämlich auch in mein Grundfutter zum Wettangeln am Wochenende hinzufügen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus !

Gruß Felix


----------



## vermesser (22. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

Ich mische mich hier mal kurz ein- Sorry!

Kann man nicht statt Milchpulver auch einfach Milch unterrühren? Also das Futter mit Milch statt Wasser anfeuchten?


----------



## ShortyNordenham (22. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

nein mit milch erreicht man keine Wolkenbildung, wie mit milchpulver.

Wenn gar nix geht drück mal ne 1/4 - 1/2 brausetablette mit in den Futterkorb....

Gruß Marcus


----------



## vermesser (22. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*

Jut, danke...denn bleib ich beim Milchpulver. War bloß mal so´ne Idee, weil man ja eigentlich immer Milch im Kühlschrank hat.


----------



## Dunraven (22. April 2010)

*AW: Anlock fürs wettangeln....*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Kaffeeweißer und Milchpulver ?



Kann ich so nicht sagen, aber wichtig ist eben das es kaltwasserlöslich ist. Es soll ja auch eine Wolke bilden, und im Gegensatz zum Kafee ist der See/Fluß/Kanal normal zum Glück ja nicht heiß.


----------

